# EET Binders and study material



## JaxTeller (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello. I was curious if anybody was selling any EET SE binders and/or study materials. Thank you.


----------



## User1 (Mar 31, 2020)

JaxTeller said:


> Hello. I was curious if anybody was selling any EET SE binders and/or study materials. Thank you.


it's not allowed / copyrighted material. but i assure you it is WELL worth  the financial investment!!


----------



## organix (Apr 4, 2020)

I know the investment seems like a lot, but I can assure you that they are worth it.  Over the years, we all spend a lot of money on education and stuff.   Nothing comes close to what they teach you in this one class (or two classes I guess).  Beyond the binder, there's just a lot of value in having access to the instructors via email and during the live classes too.


----------



## PurPete (Apr 5, 2020)

Books are copyrighted material as well yet used book stores exist. But agree with others that the class (lectures + notes) are well worth it.


----------



## User1 (Apr 10, 2020)

PurPete said:


> Books are copyrighted material as well yet used book stores exist. But agree with others that the class (lectures + notes) are well worth it.


except these are loose leaf binders that can be scanned/pdfed with much less effort than bound books of non letter size pages, and mass replicated. plus when you sign up for the course you sign something saying you won't distribute i believe.

the real value is in the course as a whole anyway tho


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Apr 10, 2020)

tj_PE said:


> except these are loose leaf binders that can be scanned/pdfed with much less effort than bound books of non letter size pages, and mass replicated. plus when you sign up for the course you sign something saying you won't distribute i believe.
> 
> the real value is in the course as a whole anyway tho


This.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 22, 2020)

Also the binders real value is when you add your notes, supplements and so on.


----------

